# Deathwatch sign up thread



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Well, that was a bit of a surprise, seeing another deathwatch roleplay thread here before posting this one up..


This roleplay is set in the Belis Corona subsystem during the outbreak of the thirteenth black crusade. The worlds of the Belis sub have been stricken with the plague zombie virus and have been utterly wiped out as the plague fleet of the Herald of Nurgle has marched on through. The mission of this team is set on the world of Laurentix, a world within the Belis system, where the team must retrieve an inquisitorial item of great importance. (The Belis system was suffered the worst of the infected worlds, with the population being tricked into worshiping the plague god Nurgle by chaos cults.)


The deathwatch team sent to retrieve this item is made up of a librarian, up to two deathwatch veterans (members who are either permanent members of the deathwatch or who have served multiple times), and between three and seven deathwatch marines.

For anyone who would like to join, please use the following character template:

Name:
Chapter:
Appearence:
Bacground:
Weapons: (Nothing to extreme, a special weapon or two or a heavy weapon in the group is alright but I'd rather not have an entire team with combi-flamers and power weapons.)

Weapons I have no problem with characters having that would count for normal gear:
bolt pistol, combat knife or chainsword, bolter with targeter and special ammo, frag and krak grenades

Weapons that would count as special or heavy (and would replace the bolter)
Plasmagun, meltagun; flamer, storm bolter (this one is not recommended), heavy bolter, heavy flamer, missile launcher, combi-weapon, multi-melta

Weapons that would count as special (and would replace the close combat weapon)
Power weapon, power fist, eviscerator, chain-blade, lighting claw (two of these can be taken, and a bolt pistol can be integrated below one of them)

The librarian leading has access to the pistol, combat knife, chain weapon or powerfist or force weapon, bolter or combi-weapon, plasma pistol, frag and krak grenades.

Each member can have a couple of the above within reason. (If you want you can have two pistols or two close combat weapons, but don't try and take two pistols, a bolter and a powerfist

Deathwatch Team:
Codicier Sijansur (Temporary NPC) - NiteRabbit
Brother Rico Stantinus - Bloodthirster
Brother Lucifer - Ario Barzano
Brother Terry Corvix - Initiate
Lt Christian Veldt - Chrisman 007

Death Guard Team:
Sireal Nagulsh - Galebread
Dasroth - Inquisitor_me
Grackus - thomas2


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Well, I guess Ill be the first to sign up then ^_^

Name: Rico ''the blade'' Stantinus
Chapter: Claymores of the Emperor (my own SM Chapter =D)
Appearence: Rather tall, even for a Space Marine, with a huge scar running from the left side of his forehead, across his left eye all the way down to his chest and he wears a Power-Claymore on the back. He's clad in the traditional Deathwatch power armor, but it also shows some slight traces of white and chrome underneath the black. With a Chrome right shoulder and left knee pad. His Power Armour shows traces of a lot of hard battles and his left hand looks kind of odd.
Background: 214 years of service for the emperor with the claymores against the Chaos Space Marines and 23 years with the deathwatch. He prefers to fight in Close Combat only. Hasn't always disliked Bolters and other shooting things. 
Weapons: Only has two Close Combat weapons: A Power-Claymore (P-C) and a chainsword, just in case the P-C is too big...

hope this is the info you need


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Thats fine bloodthrister, would your character be considered a deathwatch veteran is this his first time serving with them? (Normal service with the deathwatch is 20-40 years, with some serving for longer or shorter periods depending on the reason for seconding.)


----------



## NiteRabbit (Apr 12, 2008)

I see you've esconced yourself firmly in the roleplaying section of H-Online, as always. I haven't done a 40k RP in a long time and I fear that if I don't do one once in awhile, I'll forget how!  Anyway, I'm interested in taking up the Librarian's post but I'd like to ask a question about psychic powers, namely:

- How many do I get?
- How powerful a psyker am I? (I assume Codicier, according to the most recent unofficial rules for Deathwatch Kill Teams)
- Am I restricted to Codex: Space Marine psychic powers?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

NiteRabbit said:


> - How many do I get?
> - How powerful a psyker am I? (I assume Codicier, according to the most recent unofficial rules for Deathwatch Kill Teams)
> - Am I restricted to Codex: Space Marine psychic powers?


-Your a codicier
-Up to two powers, codiciers normally only get one but I'd be willing to bet they can actually use several with one specific power being the strongest of all.
-Try to stick with those powers from codex space marines.


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

I'll play, I'll post when i have time


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Just keep in mind everyone, as far as the appearence of your power armour goes, the entire thing (save for the left arm and right shoulderpad) is painted black with the left arm painted silver. The right shoulderpad is the only thing allowed to bear the colours of your original chapter while serving. (So bloodthrister, one of Rico's shoulderpads would be chrome but the rest of his armour would be in deathwatch colours if thats no problem.)


----------



## Ario Barzano (Jan 18, 2008)

Name:Lucifer 

Chapter: (I haven't come up with a chapter name yet but I will hopefully have one soon.) 

Appearence: A young Marine of a great build, his face shows no sign of battle but his armour shows the truth with many repairs. Hidden behind a mass of purity seals, each protecting from the great evils seen and to come. His shoulder pad shows the many battle honours Lucifer had been awarded by his chapters chief Chaplain:
-The skull of the devourer (awarded for bravery and honour in the face of the great devourer)
-The black rose. (awarded for the fearless defence of the chapters fortress while under siege by chaos forces.)
-The fist of the damned (a honourable award given to those who have lead their unit to success against unimaginable odds.)

Background: On his savage home world Lucifer was the leader of a great tribe, on the eve of battle the choosers arrived thought the battle was long and bloody 3 men stood. they were the chosen, taken to the camps for many years of harsh training before being introduced into the ranks of the chapter. Once inducted Lucifer built a great legacy for himself with success on many battle fields. with only 90 years of service he became captain of the 3rd company. With only 2 years of service in the deathwatch Lucifer has already impressed many great inquisitors. although stripped of his title apon joining the deathwatch his chapter still holds him in high regard as one of their greatest warriors.

Weapons: Lucifer carries his sword, the blade of the damned, discovered on his home planet in one of the great crypts. he also carries a normal bolt pistol. 


Please point out any grammar/spelling mistakes so i can correct them please guys.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Everything's fine with me 
Now I have to think of a reason to be allowed to get some more years XD (already mentioned 23 years on introduction).
How about: expert in destroying the bigger Tyranid-species?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Bolded and colours the spelling/grammar mistakes for you



Ario Barzano said:


> Name:Lucifer
> 
> Chapter: (*I* haven't come up with a chapter name yet but *I* will hopefully have one soon.)
> 
> ...


Gonna need you to edit the part of him being the captain of your chapters third company. Its very cool, but the deathwatch doesn't take a captain from his chapter and then strip him of his rank while he is serving. (Thats essentially what would happen in Lucifer's case, since he does not yet have the experience to be a deathwatch veteran or captain.)

If his age and service remain the same, then I'm going to have to ask to downgrade his power weapon to a chain weapon or something else. Fluffwise, a space marine is deadly with a normal knife, and chainswords carve through people pretty well too. (Alternatively you could always give him a heavy or special weapon, seeing as the squad might be needing one of those; and if we find ourselves with two power weapons/ powerfist toting marines I am going to count those as the special weapons.)

Bloodthirster, fine with me; Rico could have proven that he is a very reliable marine and proficient in his duties. He could have skills that would be to good to pass up not using...


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Name: Lt Christian Veldt

Appearance: A member of the 181st Harakoni Warhawks, Veldt wears Carapace Armour and has been awarded the Macharian Cross for bravery during the Gerreck Heresy.

Background: Though it's practically unheard of for a member of the imperial guard to be attached to a deathwatch kill team, Veldt proved himself with the chapter on Granica IV during the gerreck heresy when he saved a squad of the chapter from being overwhelmed by traitor guardsmen. Whilst attached to the squad, they encountered a greater daemon of nurgle, which temporarily possessed him. Whether Veldt ever shook off the possesstion is unknown, however he has been monitored by the inquisition ever since. Veldt has been fighting in the region of combat for a lot longer then deathwatch, and knows the area of by heart. His knowledge of the local area should prove invaluable to deathwatch.

Weapons: Hellgun, Combat Knife.

That ok? I know he's a guardsmen, but I've been working on this character in other role plays (notably Corruption (the roleplay)).


----------



## Ario Barzano (Jan 18, 2008)

darkreever said:


> Gonna need you to edit the part of him being the captain of your chapters third company.


 i was just giving the background I know he would be stripped of his ranks 



darkreever said:


> If his age and service remain the same, then I'm going to have to ask to downgrade his power weapon to a chain weapon or something else. Fluffwise, a space marine is deadly with a normal knife, and chainswords carve through people pretty well too. (Alternatively you could always give him a heavy or special weapon, seeing as the squad might be needing one of those; and if we find ourselves with two power weapons/ powerfist toting marines I am going to count those as the special weapons.)


The weapon is not a power weapon, it just a normal sword, with a fancy name.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Ario Barzano said:


> Weapons: Lucifer carries his _*power sword*_, the blade of the dammed, discovered on his home planet in one of the great crypts. he also carries a normal bolt pistol.


My apologies Ario, the above kind of got me thinking you meant power sword.


chrisman 007, while I would like for the team to be only deathwatch marines, I did not say it had to only be made up of them. (I gave limitations as to the deathwatch members of the team, but I think we can accomidate at least one veteran guardsman.) Give me some time to look over your character, he's a bit far-fetched and there are some things I would like to have changed about him, but I don't want to have to make you completely redo him or anything. (I mean, saving a deathwatch team, going up against a great unclean one, being possessed and surviving...)


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

darkreever, maybe its an idea to make a list on the first post,
on this list youll show the weaponry and what the persons already allowed in this RP have/are, that way you dont get to decline tons of people cuz the all want to have a certain weapon or something.

so just make a list like this: (ive only done it for my own char as thats the only one I know the equipment and things out of my head)
*Veterans *(he was a veteran right?):
Bloodthrister; Rico ''the Blade'' Stantinus, Chain sword and Power weapon: Power-Claymore
etc. etc.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

I actually had a list of just that Bloodthirster, but I felt it was a bit to restrictive. (It's a page and a half long in microsoft word under normal font and size.

You are right though, I'll edit the first post with a list of weapons that I have no problem with characters having.

Chrisman, go ahead with Veldt, but go with something other than the sniper rifle. Where the team is going they will not need a sniper so much. (I'd suggest a hellgun and a knife at least, possibly one of the special weapons instead of the hellgun.)


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

That'd save you a lot of trouble and discussions later on
And it also saves ppl from a lot of confusion 

BTW dont you want a character of your own?:S


----------



## Ario Barzano (Jan 18, 2008)

most of that is taken from my real fluff i didn't read it before i posted it, i will edit it now for you.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Actually bloodthrister, as GM I'm not going to play a part as a member of the deathwatch team; I'll be controlling any of the npc's that the team may come across. Though occasionally I may take temporary control over one of the team's characters to further the story. (I will almost always do this to the librarian character, since as leader he may know more than the rest of the team.)


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

well in some RP's the GM already is the leader of the squad, that way the chief (in this case the Librarian) wont make choices the ''real'' librarian wouldnt have made

it was just an idea so pay it no mind then


----------



## NiteRabbit (Apr 12, 2008)

Name: Sijansur

Chapter: Blood Ravens

Appearance: Sijansur appears to have aged slightly due to prolonged use of his powers, despite the fact that Space Marines age at a rate barely noticeable to ordinary humans, if indeed they even age at all. The psychic hood and numerous mental uplinks running through his shaven head identify him as a Librarian, though he prefers not to speak extensively of his gift. He typically remains helmeted when in the field, giving him a grim and unearthly look. Upon being seconded to the Deathwatch, he repainted his armour black as was customary, leaving a single parchment-coloured pauldron with a raven in flight, incorporating a single drop of blood.

Background: Sijansur was among the later generations of recruits from the outlying world of Rahe's Paradise before it was destroyed in the fires of Exterminatus (though news travels slowly in the Imperium of Man). The Librarian Captain who was presiding over the Blood Trials at the time detected his nascent power during the gladiatorial combats as he always seemed just out of reach of anyone who tried to confront him. Upon completion of the surgery he was inducted into the Librarium and had held the rank of Codicier for a mere decade, serving in the retinue of Epistolary Antaeus on Kronus before being seconded to the Deathwatch in light of the Blood Ravens' numerous encounters with the enigmatic Eldar. Due to the chapter's confiscation of numerous Xenos artifacts during the so-called Dark Crusade, the Ordo monitors Sijansur with increased scrutiny, hoping that he can provide some sort of insight into matters of which he has no real knowledge.

Weapons: Bolt Pistol, Bolter, Frag and Krak Grenades, Force Axe ("Oraculus"), Combat Shield (Can I? Pretty please, with a cherry on top...)

Psychic Powers: Quickening (Major), Veil of Time (Minor)


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Nite, I don't see any problem with the combat shield; though is it going to be strapped to Sijan's arm? I know most combat shields are not hand held, and some are actually attached to pistols that they are often used with. I don't see much problem with it, but I also don't see much point in having the shield. Keep it if you want though.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

Name: Terry Corvix
Chapter: Frost Angels (custom)
Appearance: Pallid complexion, silvery white hair midway down his spine, piercing blue eyes, scratch from his temple to just below his eye, big by astartes standards and stocky.
Bacground: Promoted to first company after he shoved a krak grenade down a Chaos Lord's throat, possesses the constitution of a wooly mammoth, the scratch was acquired after he saved first company captain Garret from a Lictor, is capable of firing his heavy bolter while running, he is serving his third year with the deathwatch, possesses Venar's Ram which was awarded to him from the chapter master himself for his great bravery, on the line for second company captain before he came to serve with Deathwatch.
Weapons: Heavy Bolter, power glaive, krak grenades.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

The heavy weapon is fine with me, but downgrade the power weapon to something else; my first post said one to two special/heavy weapons for the deathwatch team and power weapons are included in that.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

woops. Ok then... 

Name: Terry Corvix
Chapter: Frost Angels (custom)
Appearance: Pallid complexion, silvery white hair midway down his spine, piercing blue eyes, scratch from his temple to just below his eye, big by astartes standards and stocky.
Bacground: Promoted to first company after he shoved a krak grenade down a Chaos Lord's throat, possesses the constitution of a wooly mammoth, the scratch was acquired after he saved first company captain Garret from a Lictor, is capable of firing his heavy bolter while running, he is serving his third year with the deathwatch, possesses Venar's Ram which was awarded to him from the chapter master himself for his great bravery, on the line for second company captain before he came to serve with Deathwatch.
Weapons: Heavy Bolter,chain glaive, krak grenades.


----------



## NiteRabbit (Apr 12, 2008)

darkreever said:


> Nite, I don't see any problem with the combat shield; though is it going to be strapped to Sijan's arm? I know most combat shields are not hand held, and some are actually attached to pistols that they are often used with. I don't see much problem with it, but I also don't see much point in having the shield. Keep it if you want though.


Combat Shield will indeed be strapped to the forearm. I disagree about it not being useful though, Combat Shields are generally useful for deflecting attacks at close quarters and providing an extra blunt object to bash things over the head with. Granted they're not Storm Shields but they are pretty neat.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Alright, lets get a list of who's who as of right now:

Codicier Sijansur (squad leader) - NiteRabbit
Brother Rico Stantinus (deathwatch veteran) - Bloodthirster
Brother Lucifer (deathwatch marine) - Ario Barzano
Brother Terry Corvix (deathwatch marine) - Initiate
Lt Christian Veldt (Imperial Guard specialist attached to team) - Chrisman 007

So, we have enough players to start this if you all want to now; or we could wait and see if anyone else would like to join up. If we do start, than anyone wishing to join in after would be in a separate team not working with the deathwatch team.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

To me it seems a better idea if we wait for about three(?) days (just sometimes ''bump'' it up again so it looks like a RP with alo posts)
and see what that time 'll bring us 

another option would be: we still let ppl with the deathwatch, but then theyll be our reinforcements (or survivors?) and then they can play along in a certain time when this squad is big enough to count as reinforcements. (hope you could follow this XD)

but thats just my opinion 

btw does the IG specialist count as a ordinary marine? or as a special character or something?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

He'll count as a normal marine as far as the squad is concerned. Three days sounds like decent time to me.


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

Ok here's my guy
Name: Brother Marius
Chapter: Dark Angels
Equipment: Standard issue bolter and combat knife. Frag grenades and power armour.
appearance: Marius is average height for a marine however his muscles are even more defined. The dark green of his armour can hardly been seen against the similar black of his armour. He wears the long forboding robes of the dark angels chapter, he keeps them sort of loos so that when he's walking the robes flap behind his legs in that cool hard looking I'm going to eat you for breakfast look (like an inqusitor)
background: Marius was recruited on the dying world of Karnor VII, a world in its volcanic death throes. The native creatures began to swell and mutate. Marius proved himself infront of the Dark Angels by killing a dreaded Carltock beast. After he was initiated byond being a scout he was sent to fight the ork menace. 3 squads (including Marius) used bording missiles to reach the ork vessel. On board the squads fought their way to what the orks have for a bridge. All except five marines survived, it was Marius who planted the charge while the others sold their lives. In the end he was the only one to make it back to the Dark Angel ship. Shortly after the Deathwatch picked him up. This is his first mission.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Had a brainwave. Seeing as i'm kind of a guide, maybe you guys could meet up with me at a different point (as in, I don't start with the squad)?


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

that would be pretty nice, you could be a survivor from a platoon of guardsmen that was dispatched by Nurgle's servants. Everyone keeps close tabs on you to make suere you aren't tainted. 

And i think we should have an apothecary.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Chris, if you would prefer to start off planet-side and meet the team once they land; I have no problem with that. If you have any idea's for how you'd like Veldt to start out, PM them to me and lets see what we can't agree to.


As for an apothecary, much like Nites combat shield I don't see to much need for one. (Chapters regard the work of their apothecaries as a sacred honour in most cases, and to have one from outside of the chapter do their work would go against that.) An apothecary might be useful, but I'm going to shoot down one being in the group.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

chris I think thats a very good idea  maybe youre the only surviving human on the entire planet? Or we find you floating in space in an escape pod or something


----------



## Ario Barzano (Jan 18, 2008)

bloodthrister said:


> chris I think thats a very good idea  maybe youre the only surviving human on the entire planet? Or we find you floating in space in an escape pod or something


OR he could be part of an inquisitors guard unit and assigned to us because there would not be just one human left alive. he could also be one of the planet's Leader guards.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Initiate said:


> that would be pretty nice, you could be a survivor from a platoon of guardsmen that was dispatched by Nurgle's servants. Everyone keeps close tabs on you to make suere you aren't tainted.


That's a great idea. But you guys have read my profile. I never said I wasn't still possessed from when I encountered that Great Unclean One. I've got some surprises in store for you guys...hehehe...:spiteful::spiteful:


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

pls dont spoil em... 
now I cant wait until well get to start this RP XD.
ill edit my profile too (remove the white and chrome powerarmor and paint it black) would it be altright if it showed some traces from the previous coat it had (that'd be the white and chrome)


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

I can't wait to star either, deathwatch are cool, could my character have soe dark angel robes or would they not allow him them


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Oh I don't think Dark Angel robes would be a problem (it is a DA tradition to some degree, and the deathwatch really have no control over that); and bloodthrister, keep a kneepad your chapters colour. (Since you said before that the shoulderpads were something that was painted chrome anyway.)


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

just edited it again 
is the start only 1 or 2 days away? (if I remember right it was 1 but maybe there's a change of plan? )
anw I can wait till the party gets started


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

When does it start? You said 3 days right? JUST START ALREADY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NiteRabbit (Apr 12, 2008)

You mean it hasn't already? I imagine that dastardly RL has struck again...it certainly has for me with exam revision and such. Not to worry though, when it starts I'll be there.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

yeah, I agree; when is this going to start?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Actually, real life hasn't hit me and kept me from starting yet; rather it was the time I posted saying we would wait the three days. (It was 2AM when I posted, and three days from then was 13 hours ago for me.)

I will start the action thread later today, in no more than four or five hours. (Gotta finish up class and get back and write up the opening post after all...)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Damn! I'm in a different time zone to you! It's 1 am when you'll start it! Oh well, play it later.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Action thread just went up.


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

Too late to join in?


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

I dont think so 
just tell us everything about your marine
I mean we're still on the ship at the RP


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

Name: Brother Zimm
Chapter: The Sons of Thunder (Imperial Fist successor chapter of my own creation)
Appearence: Brother Zimm is dark-skinned, with nearly black eyes. His face bears the ritual, tribal scars common to all from the feral world he was recruited from.
Background: Brother Zimm is a fiery-blooded, zealous young marine, removed from the Tenth Company of the Sons of Thunder, and serving in the Fourth Company for only fifty years' time. Zimm's zealous loyalty to the Emporer of Mankind and the Sons of Thunder is beyond reproach, and it is rumored that the young marine has the attentions of his chapter's Reclusiarch (and possible induction into the ranks of it's chaplains) should he survive his tenure to the Deathwatch. Though fully indoctrinated in the ways of the Imperium and the sons of Thunder, Zimm still holds to many of his homeworld's superstitions and feral mentality. This is his first official mission for the Deathwatch, and he is only months into his seconding.
Weapons: Brother Zimm carries: Imperial boltgun w/ auto-sense link and M.40 targeter, a bolt pistol, frag and krak grenades, and a pair of combat knives (and, of course, power armor in Deathwatch colors, the right shoulder bearing the Lighting Bolt insignia of the Sons of Thunder, with the right knee pad bearing the colors of the Fourth Company's Heraldry).

There he is: Brother Zimm.

PS- if anyone/everyone thinks it could come in handy, I'll gladly replace the boltgun w/ targeter/etc. with a flamer...


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

ACoz said:


> if anyone/everyone thinks it could come in handy, I'll gladly replace the boltgun w/ targeter/etc. with a flamer...


Personally I think a flamer would be great, but youd better ask that to darkreever, as hes the GM...


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

A flamer would be excellent idea for what i've got in store for the squad....hehehe.....


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Right Chrisman, what _you _have in store, all the more reason for me to have to say stuff about god modding later if it happens..

ACoz, Welcome aboard and feel free to post with the others when your next on Heresy. (Since they are only just starting out.)

I'll move the action thread a bit later today; maybe give ACoz a chance to post with the rest of the team as well as give Nite a chance to speak with the pilot(s) of the thunderhawk if he wants to. (Its pretty much the reason he's up there, to make sure nothing is wrong and they get to their destination.)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Just tying to kick up a bit of suspence, jeez.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

That may be all you intend to do, but the way you phrase it said otherwise. (When I read it, it sounded more like you might be the one running the show and not me...)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

sorry. I've been playing waaaaaaaaaaaaay to much halo recently.


----------



## Ario Barzano (Jan 18, 2008)

sorry but i know this may seem realy bitchy but blood thirster could you please stop posting every other post, it makes it more difficult for other top get there say before you go galloping off.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

k srry about that  would it be ok if I just posted my actions once, but do answer if someone asks a question to me?


----------



## demon lord345 (Apr 4, 2008)

name Abarax
Weaponslasma cannon, bolter with sight and frag and krak grenades
chapter dark angels
apperance normal space marine
background nearly a veteran


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

demon lord345, read the first post because when it comes to heavy and special weapons I give a brief list of what I do not have a problem with; you'll notice that plasma cannons are not amongst them.

Also, things like normal space marine for appearance and nearly a veteran for background will not cut it. If you do want to join in then expand on those and go with a different weapon.


----------



## demon lord345 (Apr 4, 2008)

sorry lightning claws instead?


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Also, work on your background a bit more. Put in battles he's fought, mental standings yada yada yada.


----------



## demon lord345 (Apr 4, 2008)

yes sah chris man007!!


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Again demon lord, read the first post to see which weapons I have no problem with him having; its all their.


----------



## demon lord345 (Apr 4, 2008)

okay i just want to be someone reasonabley good on corruption


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

This thread has nothing to do with corruption. It's the sign up for the deathwatch roleplay.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

As chrisman said, this thread and the subsequent action thread has nothing to do with the Corruption Rp (which from my understanding has more to do with blood angels and an inquisition team, a war, and a guard regiment or two.)

If you want to participate in this one than there are several options that can be made available to you; I'll PM them if you are interested in playing in this one.


----------



## demon lord345 (Apr 4, 2008)

whoops i meant deathwatch he he


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

I cant be online for about a month, starting from tomorrow, so I hope Darkreever (or somebody else) can take over Rico's role, until I'm back


----------



## Galebread (Apr 7, 2008)

Is it too late to join in now?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

No, not to late; though it is to late to join up with the current team. If your interested, as well as you demon lord345, PM me.


----------



## Galebread (Apr 7, 2008)

Okay, PM sent.


----------



## Galebread (Apr 7, 2008)

Name: Sireal Nagulsh
Chaos Legion: Death Guard
Appearence: As usual with the followers of Nurgle, Sireal's body was a bloated mass of disease. His armour had began to fuse with him, and his face had almost corroded away totally, leaving only a barely recognisable eye and mouth.
Bacground: As one of the original members of the Death Guard during the Horus Heresy, Sireal was a veteran in battle and a fervent follower of Nurgle. He had brought the gift of Nurgle, Nurgle's Rot, to many planets of the galaxy, bringing ruins and disease wherever he goes. He is a mighty follower of Nurgle, and his dedication to his god had seen to him be given the blessings of Chaos. Rising as a Chosen amongst the others, it is certain that given time he will become a Chaos Lord of immense power, and perhaps, by that slim chance of him achieving deeds that grant him the favour of Nurgle, he may become a Daemon Prince of his own right.

However, that was to come at a later date. For now he serves as the Chosen of Nurgle, and will spread the plague to the Belis system in the name of Chaos, under the command of Typhus, the Herald of Nurgle.

Weapons: Bolter, Chainsword, blight grenades and krak grenades


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Too late to sign up? I hope not as I want to.

Name-Baradiel (strangely similar to my characters name in the other Deathwatch...)
Chapter-Terramarine (home-made, DA successor)
Company-2nd company, Ravenwing or "Purgers of Lies"
Appearance-Despite wearing mostly the black armour of the Ravenwing his winged helmet, left shoulder pad, and right leg are chapter colours, blue helm and shoulder, green leg. He doesn't have a bike or landspeeder, despite coming from a company exclusively mounted on them. He is usually helmed, but occasionally removes it to reveal his bald and augmented head. He has a stained chainsword handing by his side, and a bolt pistol. His main armoury is a meltagun strapped to his back. His armour is scratched and slightly corroded.
Background- Baradiel was not in the deathwatch squad. He was operating on the planet with a squad of Ravenwing bikers in search for a undisclosed lost Terramarine artefact. The squad has been scattered, but believed alive, by the recent Chaos incursion. His bike was abandoned later, after the fuel tank was ruptured. He has not yet succeeded his mission, and it is believed the Terramarines will move in to evacuate, then return with a larger force, though his hasn't yet happened.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Your welcome to join up thomas2, but the only loyalist marines on this planet are going to be members of the deathwatch. (Unless I choose to amend that at a later time.)

If your still interested in joining up, then PM me.


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

Nameasroth
Chaptereath Guard
Appearence:err same as any death guard
Bacground:As an original members of the Death Guard during the Horus Heresy, veteran of a thousond of battles most resant the Black Cursade where he won the right to lead a raid on a guard out post where the defending guard where wiped out.

Weapons:Bolter,Chainsword


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

Wait... what?!?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Since the deathwatch team has already begun, I'm not adding any more members to them; but other members have shown interest in playing and so I've decided to create a new team; though this one is the enemy of the deathwatch team.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Thats a great idea!!!
but wont that get kinda heavy on you? 
I mean: then youll have to post about two times as much post which say what happens because of our actions etc


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Considering it is a Nurgle threat, would it still be alright for a unmarked Chaos Marine to join? I'm not that big a fan of Nurgle.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

PM me thomas2 and we will work something out.

bloodthrister, it's actually not that much more work because in all honesty the team was going to have to cross paths with a marine of the death guard eventually. (The only extra work that comes from this is figuring out what kind of stuff the chaos faction is going to come up against...)


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

Dark thats Easy offer death guard looking for the faver of the lord and PDF


----------



## fatboy955 (Feb 24, 2008)

dark can i join up plz?

Nameraven
Appreance:Arcahic Power Armour Jet black with bloody red fists and purple trim.
Weapons: Twin Power fists

Background: As a member of the Emperor's Avengers Draven scouts the Galaxy routing out threats to the Emperor (NOT the Imprium). His reasons for being here are his own.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

fatboy955, you playing has been explained in my PM to you.

For all members who are going to be in the traitor team, your thread will go up before the weekend ends.

For the deathwatch team, I'm going to hold back from updating your thread until this weekend, around the time I make the traitor thread. So if your character has already posted an action of some kind, than leave it at that for now, otherwise please do post. I'd rather not have to turn more of your characters into NPC's than I have to.

**The first post of this thread has been edited to include the characters of each of the teams, and who they belong to.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

That's fine with me


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

OK, so I'd like to sign up with the following character-
Name- Grackus, 'The Lost'
Legion/chapter- Terror Marines, Chaos converts of the Terramarine chapter (homemade chapter, Dark Angel successor)
Appearance- He is a dark, shadowy figure. Long blood stained robes from his former position wrap around his body, which is decorated with broken loyalist armour and a small slab of a strange black tablet handing on a heavy chain. He has blue shoulder pads, stained by endless war and non-existent maintainence. Some parts of his dark green armour show, while his face is always covered by robes. A large and dirty chainsword hangs by his side, while a bolter is hang over his back, he also has a bolt pistol holstered.
Equipment-Frag grenades, bolter, bolt pistol, chainsword.
Background- While pride and recklessness have always been common traits in the Terramarines, Grackus had a strange nature of it and it is this that has believed this led to his fall in The Great Disaster. He was a powerful warlord for a while afterwards, controlling vast cultist armies, as the Terror Marines have never been able to match the Terramarines in marine numbers or recruitment they have relied on cultists, but he soon became 'The Lost'. He is believed to have some sort of a sudden change of mind, and has become neglectful and hidden. What he now wants is unclear, but it is known to involve the Terramarines as his new army of like-minded cultists hunt them like wolves. He may want from them forgiveness, redemption, guidance, recruits, victory, their destruction, their wargear, power from Chaos in reward for destroying them, death by their hands, or to be forgotten by them forever. Whichever one is true, he is unlikely to gain it this side of the grave. The latest event in his strange career is visiting the Belis Corona system, specifically Laurentix. He has arrived army-less, to avoid hostility, and appears to be seeking something, though none can say what. He has attempted to join a squad of Death Guard, perhaps for protection, perhaps as potential servants or just as Astartes company.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Fine with me I guess, just waiting to hear from fatboy955 I think.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Hm, I could have sworn that the second action thread had a post from thomas2 in it the other day, but that seems to be gone now. If you did post thomas2, then it looks like your going to have to post again, if you didn't then my eyes must be playing tricks on me.

Heh, stupid me I didn't notice the server announcement; looks like your post was lost thomas2 (as were several of mine in other places.)


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

why is nobody posting inthe action thread :S


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

DARK!!!! where are you man?? We need you to keep posting, you were supposed to update nearly 3 weeks ago!


----------

